# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  عيد ميلاد سعيد...يا منور يا كبير (احمد الزعبي)

## مهدي شطناوي

[align=center][align=left][align=center][align=center]مرحبااااا

 5
4
3
2
1
بوووووم

صارت هلأ الساعة 12 حسب توقيتي.....

واليووم عيد ميلاد العضو الرااائع حبيب قلبي..



أحمد الزعبي

كــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل عـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــام وانت بأأأألف خير
وعقـــــــــــــــــــــبال مليون سنة

شمعة الكيكة






[/align][/align][/align][/align]

----------


## غسان

_كل عام وانته بخير ... عقبال ال100 سنة_


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## الاء

كل عاااام وانت بخير

بس احلاااا شي  ((( الكيك  )))

نيااالك احمد

----------


## زهره التوليب

happy birthday to you

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

كــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل عـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــام وانت بأأأألف خير
وعقـــــــــــــــــــــبال مليون سنة

----------


## saousana

[align=center]كل عام وانت بخير احمد وعقبال تخرجك ان شاء الله 
وعقبال ما نفرح فيك عريس :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> [align=center]كل عام وانت بخير احمد وعقبال تخرجك ان شاء الله 
> وعقبال ما نفرح فيك عريس[/align]


ابشري..احمد عنا بعروووووس

واحلى عرووس 
لأحلى زعبي بالمنتدى

----------


## saousana

> ابشري..احمد عنا بعروووووس
> 
> واحلى عرووس 
> لأحلى زعبي بالمنتدى


اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد 
اشي بيجنن 
مزوق يا مهدي 
رح يدعيلك احمد  :Db465236ff:

----------


## حسان القضاة

[align=center]

كل عام وأنت بخير يا أحمد وان شاء الله بتكون سنة خير عليك وبتحقق فيها معظم احلامك ..مش كلهن خلي شوي للسنه الي بعدها  :Icon31: 

ولا احكيلك كلهن ..الي عليك عليك ..كل عام وانت بالف خير ..وعقبال ال120 ..[/align]

----------


## عُبادة

كل عام وانت بخير

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> _كل عام وانته بخير ... عقبال ال100 سنة_



[align=center]وانت بألف خير وسلامة شكرااااا كثيررررر غسان

انت من أكثر الأعضاء اللي بعزهم بالمنتدى

وهاي أحلى حبة جاتوه لألك بكفيك وحدة :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> كل عاااام وانت بخير
> 
> بس احلاااا شي  ((( الكيك  )))
> 
> نيااالك احمد


وانتي بألف خير مرسي كتثير

يا ستي اذا عجبتك الكيكة بهديكي اياها

بس نيالي على شو على العروس اللي بده يجوزني اياها مهدي :Db465236ff: 

وهاي أحلى حبة جاتوه بس وحدة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

احم احم انا هوووون...
بشوف الشباب كلها اكلت الا انا

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> happy birthday to you


thnx a lot zahrt l montda

btmnalek kol 5eer b7yatek o ma tshofi shr m3 eno l2nsan lazem yshof shi ma br9'e bl7ya

but

i hope not

your cake

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> احم احم انا هوووون...
> بشوف الشباب كلها اكلت الا انا


انت بعدك صاحي

انا قلت بوزعهم وانت نايم عشان ما تلحق

لعاد انا بتك تجوزني هالجيزة :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> كــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل عـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــام وانت بأأأألف خير
> وعقـــــــــــــــــــــبال مليون سنة



وانت بألف خير يا أحسن عمار :Icon31:  :Icon31: 

بس مليون شو بدي أعمل فيهم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بتمنالك مستقبل مشرق وانك تنول كل  اللي بنفسك 

شكراااا كثيييييير

كيكتك اذا بدك أكثر أطلب ترى احنا اخوة

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

عادي ..خلقة الله

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> [align=center]كل عام وانت بخير احمد وعقبال تخرجك ان شاء الله 
> وعقبال ما نفرح فيك عريس[/align]


شكرااااا  يا أحلى سوسن وانت بألف خير وسلامة

تسلمي يارب وعقبال تخرجك بشهادة دكتوراة قد الدنيا

وتلبسي فستان العرس عن قريب ونفرح فيك

وهاي حبة الجاتوه تبعتك انشالله نشوفك زيها عن قريب :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> [align=center]كل عام وانت بخير احمد وعقبال تخرجك ان شاء الله 
> وعقبال ما نفرح فيك عريس[/align]


شكرااااا  يا أحلى سوسن وانت بألف خير وسلامة

تسلمي يارب وعقبال تخرجك بشهادة دكتوراة قد الدنيا

وتلبسي فستان العرس عن قريب ونفرح فيكي

وهاي حبة الجاتوه تبعتك انشالله نشوفك زيها عن قريب :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> كل عام وانت بخير


وانت بألف خير يا عبادة

 مش عارف ليش مهدي ما بشبهك

والله انك بتستاهل كل خير

ومن أحسن الشباب بالمنتدى انت وخالد 

وهاي أحلى حبة جاتوه

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> [align=center]
> 
> كل عام وأنت بخير يا أحمد وان شاء الله بتكون سنة خير عليك وبتحقق فيها معظم احلامك ..مش كلهن خلي شوي للسنه الي بعدها 
> 
> ولا احكيلك كلهن ..الي عليك عليك ..كل عام وانت بالف خير ..وعقبال ال120 ..[/align]


مش عارف الصراحة شو بدي أحكيلك

بس وانت بألف خير يا رب :Icon31:  :Icon31: 

بس طلعت يا حسان قلبك حنون وتمنيتلي أحققهم كلهم بهاي السنة

بتمنالك يا حسان انك تصبح من أهم الشعراء بالوطن العربي وتحقق جزء من طموحاتك اللي ما الها حد وما تتعثر بحياتك وتجتمع مع شريكة حياتك عن قريب

وهاي أحلى كعكة زواج وانشالله يكون فالها عليك طيب

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

مهدي كنت بمزح معك بس بطلعلي اليوم عيد ميلادي

بس انت عارف الصداقة والاخوة اللي بينا

شو بدي اتمنالك مممممم...... بعدين بحكيلك

بس حاب أحكي شوي عنك

انت من أعز الأصدقاء اللي وجدتهم في حياتي وانت وكمن واحد وانت بتعرفهم فقط من أعتبرهم أصدقاء صدوقييين

قلبك طيب ومرح ورجل بكل معنى الكلمة وحنون وعندك النخوة مالها حدود وغير هيك ذكي و وسيم وتجربتك كبيرة بالحياة هاي الصفات انا اكثر شخص بالعالم بعرفها عنك

وهاي أحلى كيكة الك

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

كل عام و انت بخير احمد بيك

----------


## معاذ القرعان

كل عام وانت بالف خير يا أحمد  :Smile:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

كل عام وانت بخير

----------


## N_tarawneh

مبرووووووووووووووك يا أحمد الزعبي ...

وكل عام وانت بألف خير ...

وعقبال الـ 120 عام ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee



----------


## الاء

> مهدي كنت بمزح معك بس بطلعلي اليوم عيد ميلادي
> 
> بس انت عارف الصداقة والاخوة اللي بينا
> 
> شو بدي اتمنالك مممممم...... بعدين بحكيلك
> 
> بس حاب أحكي شوي عنك
> 
> انت من أعز الأصدقاء اللي وجدتهم في حياتي وانت وكمن واحد وانت بتعرفهم فقط من أعتبرهم أصدقاء صدوقييين
> ...








 وانت بتعرفهم فقط من أعتبرهم أصدقاء صدوقييين

قلبك طيب ومرح ورجل بكل معنى الكلمة وحنون وعندك النخوة مالها حدود وغير هيك ذكي و وسيم وتجربتك كبيرة بالحياة هاي الصفات انا اكثر شخص بالعالم بعرفها عنك

مهدي  خلص حط هاي الصفااات بدل الصفااات الي بحرف الميم

----------


## دموع الورد



----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> كل عام و انت بخير احمد بيك



وانت بمليوووون خير يا أستاذ محمد

انشالله بنشوفك دكتووور كبير قد الدنيا بجامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا يا رب

وتظل صاحب كلمة رائعة

شكراااااا كثيييييير لتهنئتك الرائعة :Icon31:  :Icon31: 

أطيب حبة جاتوه لأطيب محمد

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> كل عام وانت بخير


وانتي بخيير يا مها كنت منتظرها منك 

والله زي ما عملتي شهتدة شكر وعرفان لحسان لازم نعملك وحدة زيها

وانشالله بتتخرجي و بتصيري أحلى وأنجح مهندسة وبتمسكي منصب مهم 

زي ما انتي ماسكة منصب مهم بالمنتدى :Icon31:  :Icon31: 

وهاي حبة الجاتو تبعتك وانشالله تعجبك

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> كل عام وانت بالف خير يا أحمد


و انت 10000  خييير معاذ يا احلى صياد 

شكرااااااااااا مهندس معاذ

بعرفك صاحب واجب و ما بتنسى حد

انشالله تخلص من الجامعة بسرعة :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

وهاي كيكتك حبيتها تكون مميزة زيك

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> مبرووووووووووووووك يا أحمد الزعبي ...
> 
> وكل عام وانت بألف خير ...
> 
> وعقبال الـ 120 عام ...



الله يبااااااااااااااااارك فيك استاذ نادر

وانت بألف مليون خير

والله زيارتك شرفتني يا كبير

عن جد أنا بحب كثيييير كلامك وبعتبرك انت والعالي اكثر ثنين مروقين بالمنتدى :Icon31:  :Icon31: 

بس والله انك كبييير  تمنيتلي أعيش 120 سنة يا ترى كيف بده يكون المنتدى عندها

وهاي كيكتك بس كيفني معك بالله ماهي طيبة

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> 



شكرااااا يا قرابة وانت بألف خير خالد

والله مبارح اتذكرتك و المنتدى عنجد بتحرك بوجودك

ما بعرف ليش توقيعك بحسسني انك ساكن جنب دارنا  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بس والله اني بعزك كثيييير

هاي قسمتلك احسن قطعة جاتوه بعدين أورنج فليفر

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> 


يسلمووووو كثيير دموع الورد وانتي بمليون خير

تهنئتك مميزة بصراحة 

انا كثييير سعيد لدخولك لهاي الصفحة

بس انشالله ما تشوفي الدموع بعيونك وعيون اللي بتحبيهم

اسمك رائع و معبر وبعدين كعكتك زي كعكة مهدي بس يسلموووو

----------


## آلجوري

*كل عام وإنت بألف خير يا أحمد وينعاد عليك بكل خير ..
سوري ع التأخير .. قدرك محفوظ بس كنت تعبانة وما دخلت النت إلي فترة ..*

----------

